# Claus Family/Anne-Kathrin Dern



## robcs (Dec 5, 2022)

We cancelled our Netflix subscription last Spring, and I just realized there's only one thing that could tempt me to renew: the ability to watch the Claus Family movies and listen to AKD's masterful soundtracks!


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 27, 2022)

yup. Her score is on Spotify as well as her solo album


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 28, 2022)

And as if you knew... We don't have Netflix, Digital TV and Streams is already expensive
enough but ... good news : this Friday we can watch the first Claus Family movie and I will
record it and enjoy AKD music. I already heard some on her YT channel and am very
keen to see and hear it !


----------



## robcs (Dec 28, 2022)

jonathanparham said:


> yup. Her score is on Spotify as well as her solo album


Lol I practically have the Spotify ‘this is AKD’ playlist on a loop


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Dec 28, 2022)

I recently watched the first one just to hear her score in context!


----------



## ennbr (Dec 28, 2022)

Although Anne's music was really great both movies are not very good


----------



## José Herring (Dec 28, 2022)

She's an amazing composer and friendly person. I wish her all the success in the industry. Not worried about the quality of movies she scores. 90% of movies suck and you have to be way up the ladder to get the few good ones that are made. But, if she does a lot of work now, in the future one or two things will get noticed and she'll move up as she deserves to.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 28, 2022)

Keep your eyes peeled for news soon because a movie she scored is coming to theaters in a few weeks, and I think it’s her best score yet! It’s very different from the Claus Family.

(And I got to write some additional music on it too)


----------



## A.Dern (Dec 31, 2022)

For those wondering, I'm paying everyone on this thread to say these things.  No but for real, thank you for the love and happy new year!


----------



## Pier (Jan 1, 2023)

@A.Dern didn't you mention in a video you were scoring some horror film?


----------



## samphony (Jan 1, 2023)

A.Dern said:


> For those wondering, I'm paying everyone on this thread to say these things.  No but for real, thank you for the love and happy new year!


Gesundes Neues! Happy New Year


----------



## A.Dern (Jan 1, 2023)

Pier said:


> @A.Dern didn't you mention in a video you were scoring some horror film?


Yes! The first one is releasing in theaters on January 13 ("The Devil Conspiracy"). The other one is still looking for distribution. I've also been signed on for two other darker projects this year - really happy to be diving more into that world. As much as I love family movies and animation, and want to continue to do these, I really also need new creative challenges and other places to go musically. After 10 years of mostly orchestral scoring and family entertainment, something fresh is needed.


----------



## Remnant (Jan 1, 2023)

A.Dern said:


> Yes! The first one is releasing in theaters on January 13 ("The Devil Conspiracy"). The other one is still looking for distribution. I've also been signed on for two other darker projects this year - really happy to be diving more into that world. As much as I love family movies and animation, and want to continue to do these, I really also need new creative challenges and other places to go musically. After 10 years of mostly orchestral scoring and family entertainment, something fresh is needed.


Good luck with the projects. I’m confident you will crush it.


----------



## Pier (Jan 1, 2023)

A.Dern said:


> Yes! The first one is releasing in theaters on January 13 ("The Devil Conspiracy"). The other one is still looking for distribution. I've also been signed on for two other darker projects this year - really happy to be diving more into that world. As much as I love family movies and animation, and want to continue to do these, I really also need new creative challenges and other places to go musically. After 10 years of mostly orchestral scoring and family entertainment, something fresh is needed.


I'm sure it's going to be amazing! I will watch that one for sure!


----------



## Lord Of Bellfire (Jan 3, 2023)

@A.Dern: 

All the best for the new year and good luck for the new projects. Greetings from Germany (aus der "alten Heimat" Landkreis Peine).


----------

